# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Aziza II [Ιωάννης, Ιωάννης ΙΙ, Κωνσταντίνος]

## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε aegina, στο ΕΛΛΑΣ απλως το πανω καταστρωμα αρχικα δεν εφτανε ως τη πρυμνη και το τραβηξαν ως πισω καμια 15αρια μετρα.Σε μια φωτογραφια (συγγνωμη αλλα δεν ξερω ακομα πως να σε παραπεμπψω εδω στη φωτογραφια, ειναι στο θεμα "ιστορικες φωτο του πειραια") οπως και σε αλλη εδω πιο πισω που εχει ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΩΓΟΣ-ΕΛΛΑΣ-ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ φαινεται στην αρχικη του μορφη.Δεν ειναι καμια μεγαλη μετασκευη,ειναι μαλλον λεπτομερεια.Ολες οι μετασκευες εγιναν πανω κατω '85-'89. Επισης ο μεγιστος αριθμος παντοφλων ηταν πρακτικα 8-9 (ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ, ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ, ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ, ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΑΦΑΙΑ,ΑΙΑΣ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ.). Ο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ ηρθε καλοκαιρι '87 ή '88. ΤΟ 90 περιπου εφυγε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ.Με εξαιρεση το '95 που ηταν 10 (συν ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ1 ΚΑΙ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ).9 ηταν το 96 (μειον ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ) και απο '97 και μετα ξανα 8 μεχρι να μας αποχαιρετισουν σιγα-σιγα ολες.
> Φιλε panos80 εχεις δικιο για τα comic και το τιμονι, τα θυμαμαι κι εγω που ως παιδι δε μου περασαν απαρατηρητα!! Επισης ειχε και ενα δελφινι στη εξω πλευρα του καταπελτη και για καποια χρονια το γκαραζ απο τη μεσα πλευρα ηταν βαμμενο μπεζ!. Ποιος θα μου πει τωρα αμα θυμαται κανεις το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. που 10ετια ΄80 ηταν εξωτερικα βαμμενος στις μπαντες μισος μπεζ? Εγω τον θυμαμαι! ξεχωριζε απο μιλια μακρυα!




Μπραβο _PIANOMAN_, Θυμασαι αρκετα πραγματα καλα.

Το *Ιωαννης* το θυμαμαι σαν *Κωνσταντινος* οταν ναυπηγηθηκε στου Ελευθεριου το 1964

Ηταν το *Κωνσταντινος* (1964−74), το *Ιωαννης* (1974−86), το* Ιωαννης ΙΙ* (1986−2001) και ηταν το *Aziza ΙΙ* (2001-2009) στην Ζανζιβαρη, απο οπου και η φωτογραφια παρα κατω.  Κατα μια γερμανικη ιστοσελιδα το πλοιο  χαθηκε απο φωτια (30/7/ 2009)




> * Sansibar oder das letzte Feuer* 
> (30.7.09) Am 27.7. um 10.30 Uhr brach auf der in Sansibar registrierten F&#228;hre "Pemba", 499 BRZ, ein Feuer aus. Das 1981 erbaute Schiff, ein Landungsboot, das die Azam Marine Company 1991 in Papua Neu Guinea erworben hatte, lag zu dieser Zeit zu &#220;berholungsarbeiten in Daressalam. Der Brand ging mit starker Rauchentwicklung einher. Er war bei Schwei&#223;arbeiten in der Maschine entstanden. Die Feuerwehr brauchte mit zwei Einsatzfahrzeugen vier Stunden, um das Feuer zu bek&#228;mpfen. Bis dahin war das Schiff weitgehend ausgebrannt.
> Der Brand ist das letzte Ungl&#252;ck einer ganzen Serie, die die F&#228;hren, die zwischen Daressalam, Sansibar und Pemba Island in Tansania verkehren, heimsuchte. Im Mai kenterte die "Faith" in Sansibar, wobei sechs Passagiere ums Leben kamen und 19 sich retten konnten. Im M&#228;rz 2009 hatte ein Feuer die beiden F&#228;hren "Aziza I", 350 BRZ, und "_Aziza II"_, 400 BRZ, bei &#220;berholungsarbeiten in Mtoni in Sansibar besch&#228;digt. Und erst am 26.7. verlor eine F&#228;hre ihre Heckrampe auf See, wodurch es zu einer Panik an Bord kam. Die Marine Transport Regulatory Authority machte mangelndes Sicherheitstraining der Besatzungen f&#252;r die Ungl&#252;cke verantwortlich. _Quelle: Tim Schwabedissen_


Το Miramar δινει τα εξης στοιχεια



> IDNo:     30175     Year:     1964
> Name:     KONSTANTINOS     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     GRC     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     245     Link:     
> DWT:         Yard No:     
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:         Country of build:     
> Beam:         Builder:     Eleftheriou
> ...


http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/image/63429321
Aziza II.jpg

Aziza II b.jpg

Ακομη λειτουργουσε το 2009  http://www.brightafricansafaris.com/...schedules.html

Υποθετω οτι οι προσθηκες ηταν γιατι το πλοιο εκανε βραδυνα ταξιδια απο την Ζανζιβαρη στην Πεμπα και στο Νταρ ες Σαλααμ

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Μπραβο _PIANOMAN_, Θυμασαι αρκετα πραγματα καλα.
> 
> Το *Ιωαννης* το θυμαμαι σαν *Κωνσταντινος* οταν ναυπηγηθηκε στου Ελευθεριου το 1964
> 
> Ηταν το *Κωνσταντινος* (1964−74), το *Ιωαννης* (1974−86), το* Ιωαννης ΙΙ* (1986−2001) και ηταν το *Aziza ΙΙ* (2001-2009) στην Ζανζιβαρη, απο οπου και η φωτογραφια παρα κατω.  Κατα μια γερμανικη ιστοσελιδα το πλοιο  χαθηκε απο φωτια (30/7/ 2009)
> 
> 
> 
> Το Miramar δινει τα εξης στοιχεια
> ...


Ευχαριστω κυριε Nicholas Peppas,κανω οτι μπορω για να αποτυπωθει η εικονα οσων σαφως θυμαμαι της γραμμης που μεγαλωσα, αφου λογω τεχνολογιων οι φωτο απο αυτα τα πλοια σπανιζουν.Βεβαια μαλλον φαινεται πως γνωριζετε πιο καλα αυτα τα παλια χρονια, αρα μαλλον ειστε μεγαλυτερος μου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστω κυριε Nicholas Peppas,κανω οτι μπορω για να αποτυπωθει η εικονα οσων σαφως θυμαμαι της γραμμης που μεγαλωσα, αφου λογω τεχνολογιων οι φωτο απο αυτα τα πλοια σπανιζουν.Βεβαια μαλλον φαινεται πως γνωριζετε πιο καλα αυτα τα παλια χρονια, αρα μαλλον ειστε μεγαλυτερος μου


Λιγες δεκαετιες πιο μεγαλος....

----------


## PIANOMAN

ΤΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ οταν ηρθε στη γραμμη (ημουν παιδι τοτε) μου εδινε την αισθηση πως ηταν ψιλοκαινουριο λογω των τετραγωνισμενων του γραμμων, παρ'οτι ηταν το παλιοτερο.Θυμαμαι οτι κουναγε αρκετα και τα τελευταια χρονια που δουλευε ηταν μαλλον η γρηγοροτερη παντοφλα της γραμμης.Αγωνιζομαι να βρω μια κακης ποιοτητας φωτογραφια που το εχω προ μετασκευης που το ειχα βγαλει μικρος.Οταν απεκτησα ψηφιακη μηχανη, ολο αμελουσα να φωτογραφησω τα πλοια του σαρωνικου σκεφτομενος "ελα μωρε,αφου ταξιδευω συνεχεια, αλλη φορα".Βλεπειες αν μεγαλωσες μ αυτα, δε σκεφτεσαι πως καποτε θα φυγουν -οπως και εγινε- κι εχω ελαχιστο υλικο.Ευχαριστω ολους του φορουμ για το υλικο και τις γνωσεις τους, οτι ανεβαζεται με κανει πιο χαρουμενο :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το *Ιωαννης* το θυμαμαι σαν *Κωνσταντινος* οταν ναυπηγηθηκε στου Ελευθεριου το 1964
> 
> Ηταν το *Κωνσταντινος* (1964−74), το *Ιωαννης* (1974−86), το* Ιωαννης ΙΙ* (1986−2001) και ηταν το *Aziza ΙΙ* (2001-2009) στην Ζανζιβαρη........


Πράγματι, στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως ναυπηγείο αναφέρεται : "Builder : Eleftheriou & Sons - Athens, Greece". Στην _δημοσίευση_ όμως από την Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974, αναφέρεται το ναυπηγείο Θ. Ζέρβα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το ίδιο ναυπηγείο ??? Παλαιότερα είχα διαβάσει για επωνυμία ναυπηγείου "Ζέρβα - Ελευθερίου".

Ένα αρκετά περίεργο με αυτό το πλοίο, είναι η μετονομασία του από _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ_ σε _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ_ το 1986. Για ποιόν λόγο να έγινε άραγε αυτή η αλλαγή ??? Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω, είναι η (ομολογουμένως εντυπωσιακή) μετασκευή του να είχε γίνει σχετικά πρόσφατα τότε και οι πλοιοκτήτες να θέλησαν να "φρεσκάρουν" και το όνομα, σαν να επρόκειτο πιά για ένα "άλλο" πλοίο. Προσωπική μου άποψη πάντως είναι, ότι η μετασκευή του ήταν ίσως η καλύτερη που έχει γίνει ποτέ σε ελληνικό πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου. Το θυμάμαι (εκτός βέβαια από τον Πειραιά), στην γραμμή Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού το καλοκαίρι του 1987, ήταν το πιό εντυπωσιακό (από τα πολλά) της γραμμής, και έδειχνε ως νεότευκτο. Χρόνια αργότερα, όταν έμαθα ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1964, δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω, υπέθετα πως επρόκειτο για λάθος στοιχεία.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Πράγματι, στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως ναυπηγείο αναφέρεται : "Builder : Eleftheriou & Sons - Athens, Greece". Στην _δημοσίευση_ όμως από την Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974, αναφέρεται το ναυπηγείο Θ. Ζέρβα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το ίδιο ναυπηγείο ??? Παλαιότερα είχα διαβάσει για επωνυμία ναυπηγείου "Ζέρβα - Ελευθερίου".
> 
> Ένα αρκετά περίεργο με αυτό το πλοίο, είναι η μετονομασία του από _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ_ σε _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ_ το 1986. Για ποιόν λόγο να έγινε άραγε αυτή η αλλαγή ??? Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω, είναι η (ομολογουμένως εντυπωσιακή) μετασκευή του να είχε γίνει σχετικά πρόσφατα τότε και οι πλοιοκτήτες να θέλησαν να "φρεσκάρουν" και το όνομα, σαν να επρόκειτο πιά για ένα "άλλο" πλοίο. Προσωπική μου άποψη πάντως είναι, ότι η μετασκευή του ήταν ίσως η καλύτερη που έχει γίνει ποτέ σε ελληνικό πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου. Το θυμάμαι (εκτός βέβαια από τον Πειραιά), στην γραμμή Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού το καλοκαίρι του 1987, ήταν το πιό εντυπωσιακό (από τα πολλά) της γραμμής, και έδειχνε ως νεότευκτο. Χρόνια αργότερα, όταν έμαθα ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1964, δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω, υπέθετα πως επρόκειτο για λάθος στοιχεία.


Κι εγω φιλε μου θα συμφωνησω, οταν ηερθε στην Αιγινα, πριν τη τελικη του μετασκευη, και μετα το εχω ξαναγραψει αλλωστε νομιζα πως ηταν πολυ πιο καινουριο απο ολες τις αλλες παντοφλες της γραμμης. Κι ομως ηταν το παλιοτερο απ ολα. Ακομα ηταν και η γρηγοροτερη παντοφλα στη γραμμη τα τελευταια χρονια που δουλευε.

----------


## SteliosK

To Iωάννης στη Ζανζιβάρη το 2006

331856106_a3a6486213_b.jpg
© Jess and Strider
Flickr.com

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ_ είναι ένα φέρρυ που το έχουμε δει σε περισσότερες -αναμφισβήτητα- φωτό από την Τανζανία από ότι στην χώρα μας. Να το δούμε λοιπόν και στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σε φωτό από τον _Ιούνιο 1999_.

flickr_WilliamCK Lee.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - WilliamCK Lee_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ το 1995

scans (196).jpg


Ενδιαφερον σκαφος με δυο κομοδεσια στο πανω ντεκ που προφυλασαν τον κοσμο πιο καλα.Ειχα ταξιδεψει 24 μαρτιου του 1994 με αυτο καταμεστο για αιγινα με φοντο το Παλλας Αθηνα της Ηπειρωτικης να καιγεται στην Αταλαντη

----------


## pantelis2009

Για μία ακόμη φορά .....απίθανος ο φίλος Κώστας με το υλικό του. :Fat:

----------


## PIANOMAN

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες. Γρηγορη παντοφλα με ωραια καταστρωματα και εκανε ενα χαρακτηρηστικο θορυβο οταν κινουταν, μια συχνοτητα σταθερη σα διαπασων που ομοιο δεν εχω ξανακουσει σε καραβι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δύο καταπληκτικές καρτ ποστάλ βρήκα και αγόρασα χθες από παλαιοπωλείο στο Μοναστηράκι. Ασπρόμαυρες και οι δύο, σε μικρότερο μέγεθος από τις σύγχρονες καρτ ποστάλ, πρέπει λογικά να είχαν τυπωθεί - κυκλοφορήσει αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70.
> 
> Βλέπουμε, και τι δεν βλέπουμε !!!! Στην Ερέτρια φυσικά, υπολογίζω στα _τέλη της δεκαετίας "60_. Η αναγνώριση των πλοίων θεωρώ είναι εύκολη, και θα την κάνουμε βέβαια. Προς το παρόν όμως, το ερώτημα είναι αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει την τρίτη (από μπροστά) παντόφλα, αυτή ακριβώς μετά από την ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ που έχει μάλιστα και ένα χαρακτηριστικό και κάπως παράξενο σινιάλο στο φουγάρο.
> 
> ERETRIA 001.jpg





> ERETRIA 001b.jpg 
> 
> Παραμένει βέβαια το _μεγάλο ερώτημα - κουίζ_ !!! Ποιό είναι δηλαδή _το πρώτο φέρρυ_ μετα το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ. Επειδή δεν θέλω να το παίζω έξυπνος, ομολογώ πως ούτε και εγώ θα το είχα αναγνωρίσει αν μαζί με την καρτ ποστάλ που παρέθεσα, δεν είχα αγοράσει -όπως ήδη έχω πει- άλλη μία, στην οποία φαίνεται ολόκληρο το πλοίο και βέβαια και το όνομα του. Για να βοηθήσω είναι μία παντόφλα που ενώ την έχουμε δει σε πολλές φωτό μετά την εντυπωσιακότατη μετασκευή του, δεν το είχαμε δει ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα στην πρώτη του μορφή.


Ας κάνουμε λοιπόν τα αποκαλυπτήρια !!! Το φέρρυ από το οποίο βλέπαμε μόνο την υπερκατασκευή στην πρώτη καρτ ποστάλ από την Ερέτρια στα τέλη της δεκαετίας "60, μας αποκαλύπτει την ταυτότητα του στην δεύτερη -επίσης εκπληκτική- καρτ ποστάλ.

KONSTANTINOS.jpg

Και δεν άλλο βέβαια από το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_, μετέπειτα _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ_ και _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ_. Το βλέπουμε στην μοναδική του μέχρι σήμερα εμφάνιση στο διαδίκτυο με την πρώτη του μορφή, όπως δηλαδή κατασκευάστηκε το 1964 στο Πέραμα. Εις δόξαν των Ελληνικών μετασκευών (!!!), πιστεύω ότι αν δεν γνωρίζαμε το πρώτο του όνομα θα ήταν πιθανότατα αδύνατον να συσχετίσουμε "το πριν με το μετά". Προσωπικά, το μόνο που μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω συγκρίνοντας το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_ στην καρτ ποστάλ με την παρακάτω (μετά τριάντα χρόνια φωτό) του _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ_, είναι το χαρακτηριστικό σινιάλο στο φουγάρο !!!!! 




> Να το δούμε λοιπόν και στο  λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σε φωτό από τον _Ιούνιο 1999_.
> 
> flickr_WilliamCK Lee.jpg
> _Πηγή : flickr - WilliamCK Lee_

----------


## pantelis2009

Μα δεν έμεινε και τίποτε από το πρώτο σκάφος για να το αναγνωρίσεις......εκτός από το φουγάρο.
Μήπως έμαθες και που ....έκανε τη μετασκευή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η (μισή) απάντηση σου Παντελή (για το που έκανε την μετασκευή) περιέχεται _σε φωτό_ που εσύ μας είχες παρουσιάσει πριν αρκετό καιρό. Ο φίλος _PIANOMAN_ είχε _σχολιάσει_ τότε σχετικά.

Η δεύτερη του λοιπόν μετασκευή είχε γίνει το _1988_ (1989 ???) στο ναυπηγείο _Φραντζή_. Δεν γνωρίζουμε όμως που είχε γίνει η πρώτη του μετασκευή, αυτή που μεσολάβησε ανάμεσα στην πρώτη του μορφή (στην οποία το είδαμε στην φωτό από την Ερέτρια ως _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟ_ μόλις δύο ποστ πιό πάνω) και την τελική. Σε αυτήν την ενδιάμεση μορφή το θυμάμαι αρκετά καλά από το καλοκαίρι του _1987_ στην Ερέτρια. Σε γενική εικόνα, ήταν όπως και στην τελική του μορφή (και πάλι δηλαδή καμμία σχέση με την αρχική) αλλά κάποια μέτρα μικρότερο σε μάκρος, μιας και όπως μας είπε ο PIANOMAN, κατά την δεύτερη μετασκευή το πλοίο επιμηκύνθηκε και διπλασιάστηκε το σαλόνι του.

----------


## PIANOMAN

φιλε Espresso Venezia οτι και να πω ειναι λίγο. Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις φοβερα ντοκουμεντα! Δεν εχω ψαξει κατι παλια αρνητικα που εχω το πλοιο στη πρωτη του μετασκευη, αν και θυμαμαι πως ηταν ακριβως και ολοι μπορειτε να το φανταστειτε απο τη περιγραφη μου (φανταστειτε απλα την υπερκατασκευη μιση με τη μια μονο τρυπα απο τις δυο που ειχε, ιδια φατσα και πρυμνη και πολυ ανοιχτο γκαραζ. Ηταν τοσο μικρο το σαλονι που επεφτε στριμωξιδι οσο σε καμια αλλη παντοφλα εκεινα τα χρονια). Ειλικρινα ευχομαι να τα βρω και να ανταποδωσω.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Μα δεν έμεινε και τίποτε από το πρώτο σκάφος για να το αναγνωρίσεις......εκτός από το φουγάρο.
> Μήπως έμαθες και που ....έκανε τη μετασκευή.


Το φουγαρο παντως εμεινε στην ιδια θέση πανω απο τη καμπίνα του καπετάνιου και το λογιστήριο του πλοίου...απλά η γέφυρα "τράβηξε" καμια δεκαρια μέτρα εμπρός, ακριβώς αυτά που απεκτησε στη τρίτη του μετασκευη (σε σχεση με τη δεύτερη).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να λοιπόν που μετά την καρτ ποστάλ της Ερέτριας, μπορούμε πλέον να αναγνωρίσουμε το πλοίο _και σε άλλη φωτό_ που είχε ανέβει στο φόρουμ πριν χρόνια και είχε μείνει χωρίς αναγνώριση.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος διαστάσεις του πλοίου(μήκος,πλάτος,βύθισμα)σαν ''Ιωάννης ΙΙ'';

----------


## npapad

> Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος διαστάσεις του πλοίου(μήκος,πλάτος,βύθισμα)σαν ''Ιωάννης ΙΙ'';


Στοιχεία σαν ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ από τον Lloyd's Register 1974-75. Θα ελέγξω αύριο και τα Greek Shipping Directories για τα στοιχεία με τα υπόλοιπα ονόματα.
Details as KONSTANTINOS from the 1974-75 edition of Lloyd's Register. I will check my Greek Shipping Directories tomorrow for her details under the other names.

KONSTANTINOS, registered at Piraeus (off. no 2288), IMO 6519091, call sign SZIQ, built 1964 (Th. Eleftheriou & Sons, Perama), 245 gt. 36,88 m X 8,58 X 1,21 m. 2 Oil Engines 2SA each 6 cyl. (with reverse gearing) 320 BHP (British Polar Engines Ltd, Glasgow). Owners : Stella Sot. Dimitriades, D.S. Sofras & D. K. Dimitriades.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Στοιχεία σαν ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ από τον Lloyd's Register 1974-75. Θα ελέγξω αύριο και τα Greek Shipping Directories για τα στοιχεία με τα υπόλοιπα ονόματα.
> Details as KONSTANTINOS from the 1974-75 edition of Lloyd's Register. I will check my Greek Shipping Directories tomorrow for her details under the other names.
> 
> KONSTANTINOS, registered at Piraeus (off. no 2288), IMO 6519091, call sign SZIQ, built 1964 (Th. Eleftheriou & Sons, Perama), 245 gt. 36,88 m X 8,58 X 1,21 m. 2 Oil Engines 2SA each 6 cyl. (with reverse gearing) 320 BHP (British Polar Engines Ltd, Glasgow). Owners : Stella Sot. Dimitriades, D.S. Sofras & D. K. Dimitriades.


Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και αναμένω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οι διαστάσεις _36,88m X 8,58m_ όπως και η ολική χωρητικότητα 245gt, ήταν βέβαια τα αρχικά του πλοίου, όπως κατασκευάστηκε το 1964. Και δεν είναι παράξενο να εμφανίζονται αυτά στον Lloyd's Register 1974-75 (η πρώτη του μετασκευή έγινε κάπου στο 1974). Το παράξενο είναι ότι οι ίδιες διαστάσεις (προ μετασκευών) εμφανίζονται μέχρι και σήμερα σε βάσεις δεδομένων, όπως για παράδειγμα _εδώ_. Αυτό συμβαίνει και για πολλές άλλες παντόφλες μας που δέχτηκαν μετασκευές μεγαλώματος, και οι αλλαγές σε διαστάσεις δεν κατεγράφησαν στα μετέπειτα στοιχεία τους.

Μιας και το θυμηθήκαμε όμως το πλοίο, να αναφέρω και ένα άλλο "παράξενο" που είχα δει παλιότερα. Τόσο στην παρακάτω φωτό από την Ζανζιβάρη το 2007,

ballooba_flickr_10-2007.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - ballooba_

όσο και σε φωτό από την πυρκαγιά που το είχε βγάλει "total Loss",

zanzinews_meli moto.jpg
_Πηγή : zanzinews - meli moto_

βλέπουμε και στις δύο πλευρές του καθρέφτη να αναγράφεται ο αριθμός _ΙΜΟ 9372312_, ο οποίος όχι μόνο δεν αντιστοιχούσε στο πλοίο (που έφερε _IMO 6519091_) αλλά και σε κανένα άλλο πλοίο τουλάχιστον στις βάσεις δεδομένων. Ο ίδιος μάλιστα αριθμός _ΙΜΟ 9372312_ αναφερόταν στις τότε ειδήσεις για το γεγονός της πυρκαγιάς (παρατηρήστε ότι για το AZIZA I πρώην ΑΦΑΙΑ που είχε επίσης καεί αναφερόταν ο σωστός του αριθμός ΙΜΟ),

_"Moto huo ulianzia kuwaka katika meli ya MV. Aziza I yenye namba za  usajili IMO 6806298, baadaye ulirukia katika meli iliyokuwa jirani ya  Aziza II, IMO 9372312."

_Τι να είχε γίνει, κάποια ...λουμπινιά είχαν κάνει οι Τανζανοί (???), γιατί για να οφειλόταν σε απλό λάθος, μου φαίνεται πολύ μα πολύ απίθανο.

----------


## npapad

Το ΙΜΟ 9372312 δεν ισχύει (κάτι έχουν κάνει οι Τανζανοί...). Το τελευταίο νούμερο θα έπρεπε να ήταν "5" αν ήταν σωστό. Δείτε *εδώ* πως υπολογίζουμε το 7ο ψηφίο (που είναι χαρακτήρας ελέγχου και βγαίνει υπολογίζοντας τα υπόλοιπα 6). Έχει και ένα έτοιμο checker στο site για γρήγορους ελέγχους.

[English]
IMO Number 9372312 is incorrect (something "fishy" here). The last number should be "5". Look* here* for info on how to how to calculate the 7th digit (control digit which derives from processing the first 6). There is also an online checker there for quick checks.

Μεταβολές στα νηολόγια (changes in the official registries) :

Piraeus Registry, off. no 2288, call sign SV3196.
KONSTANTINOS, from 17-1-1964 to 9-3-1974. Owners : Stella Sot. Dimitriades, D.S. Sofras & D. K. Dimitriades.
IOANNIS, from 9-3-1974 to 2-7-1986. Owners : J. Markopouliotis & Petros Koustenis.
IOANNIS II from 2-7-1986 to 3-12-2001. Same Owners. Sold in 2000 to Minoan Flying Dolphins.
Deleted from the Registries 3-12-2001.

Διαστάσεις/τονάζ σαν ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ / Dimensions & gt as IOANNIS II : 68,50 m X 13,65 m , 2,70 m (Depth), 1,96 m (Draught). New gt : 732.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Διαστάσεις/τονάζ σαν ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ / Dimensions & gt as IOANNIS II : 68,50 m X 13,65 m , 2,70 m (Depth), 1,96 m (Draught). New gt : 732.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## Ellinis

Πιθανώς σε αυτό το καρέ από το _φιλμ του 1966_ βλέπουμε το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ στην πρώτη του μορφή.

κονσ.jpg

----------

